# Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter 3D



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Fox won the rights to the moviefication of the project over the weekend - Pre-production will begin immediately on the $69 million project, which is currently targeting a 2012 release. Tim Burton and Timur Bekmambetov (WANTED, NIGHT WATCH, DAY WATCH) will produce the 3D picture - which Bekmambetov will also direct. Grahame-Smith will script, building from his own novel.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

lol - this one made my day. I give it a "4 score" out of 5.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

oh my Bone To Pick, I /facepalmed and /shook my head at that one! lol


----------

